
Setting the Body’s ‘Serial Killers’ Loose on Cancer - ihodes
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/02/health/cancer-cell-therapy-immune-system.html
======
LinuxBender
Wasn't this the basis for the movie "I Am Legend"?

